# When To Start IUI Again After BFN



## emmacharlie (Aug 22, 2005)

Hello and Hugs to you all,

i was just wondering if you could advice me as when to restart IUI again after my bfn from my 1st IUI two weeks ago.  Any advice would be very gratefully received.  I was on a low dose of clomid and only produced one forticle.

Happy New Year to you all and wishing you all the best 2006, may all our dreams become true.

Best wishes,

Emmacharliex


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Emmacharlie

I would speak to your clinic as it depends on their protocol.  I had my first failed IUI in October but we were able to go again straight away on to another cycle in November.  Although my consultant has now changed his protocol and now makes his patients have a month off in between each failed cycle.

Good luck with your treatment and let us know how you get on.  Why not come and join us on the IUI girls thread, think we are on part 139.  There is nearly always some one around to answer your questions/chat to etc.

Moomin
xxxxx


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi Emmacharlie

I asked exactly the same question after my first IUI - I was desperate to go ahead straight away if I could.

I too only had only 1 follicle with my first IUI.  My clinic explained their policy is usually to wait for one clear cycle between treatments (so miss the AF which you had after the BFN and start again with the next).  They said this was as the follicles from one tx could 'refill' with fluid in the next tx, and on scan they would be unable to tell if it was a 'proper' follicle which would contain an egg, or just a fluid filled follicle from last time which therefore didn't contain an egg and would be useless.

I did go straight ahead from my first treatment to the second - after discussing with the clinic that if I had only one follicle the first time, as long as I had more than one follicle the next time only one of them could possibly be fluid only - any others would be fine.  The decision was also influenced by the fact that my clinic closed around Christmas, and so if I didn't go straight on to another cycle for my second IUI, I would have had to wait 3 months rather than 1 month due to the timing of my periods really not fitting in with the times that the clinic closed - they were not commencing treatments between the beginning of December and the beginning of Jan - so I would have had to wait from the end of October to the end of January.

However, lookin gback, I really wish I hadn't gone ahead back to back, even with the Christmas thing.  I felt really grotty the second time... very, very hormonal and really not quite right - and looking back now, I think I feel I would have had a better chance at success if I had waited the time inbetween.  It hasn't worked out hugely different for me though, as I can still go ahead with the Jan one and will still have had a clear cycle between my last attempt at the end of November and my next one at the end of  Jan.

So all in all - I would recommend waiting some time and leaving your next tx until January... but as it sounds as if you have probably had your AF following your last IUI, that probably all works out well for you.

Many best wishes to you, I hope 2006 goes well for both of us, and would love to be a cycle buddy with you in January if you are try again then.

Keep in touch!!

Deborah (Dobby)


----------



## emmacharlie (Aug 22, 2005)

Hello again

Thank you both so much for your replies, I think you are right and I might wait at least one month before I try again.

Happy 2006 to everyone, I am sure its going to be a great year.


Love
Emmacharliex


----------



## visnjak (Dec 30, 2005)

Same here i had iui one after the other, the first month was on clomid then gonal f for the second attempt, both failed...nurse pushed me for ivf from the start as they can see what they are dealing with.  I chose not to have anymore attempts at iui it is expensive when paying private and the success rates are pretty low.


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

I had 1 follicle on my first IUI in April and I had been taking a low dose of clomid.  Our clinic said we could go ahead straight away with our second on the next cycle in May.  It depends on the clinic.

IUI can work with 1 follicle on our 3rd IUI I only had 1 follicle measuring about 18.2mm and we got a bfp.

Good luck with your treatment
Emma
x x x x


----------



## emmacharlie (Aug 22, 2005)

visnjak said:


> Same here i had iui one after the other, the first month was on clomid then gonal f for the second attempt, both failed...nurse pushed me for ivf from the start as they can see what they are dealing with. I chose not to have anymore attempts at iui it is expensive when paying private and the success rates are pretty low.


Hi Visnjak

I can totally understand why you are so down about your IUIs not working, they are very hard to get over. But i think you are being very negative about IUIs as many many women have got pregnant on IUIs, look at the lists! Also do not let your hospital push you into IVF as we all know the results are not that different from IUI. Again we must remember that a lot of the private clinics, whilst they will like us to do well, are only there to make money!

Good luck in the future and with your next tx.


----------

